# Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?



## Administrator (12. Oktober 2008)

*Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[X] Windows XP Professional ... 

... und ich bin absolut zufrieden damit. Kein Wechsel in Sicht. 

SSA


----------



## Zubunapy (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 12.10.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Windows XP Professional ...
> 
> ... und ich bin absolut zufrieden damit. Kein Wechsel in Sicht.
> 
> SSA



zZ tatsächlich wieder XP. Es startet einfach schneller als Fiesta. Dafür habe ich hier mehr Probleme mit dem I-Net...


----------



## HanFred (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

der server 2003 fehlt in der liste. der dürfte noch weitaus verbreiteter sein als der 2008er.


----------



## olstyle (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[x]Vista x64

5gb Ram und DX10-Karte wären sonst reichlich sinnlos.


----------



## Hard-2-Get (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[x] XP Home 

Sehe keinen Grund zu wechseln.


----------



## AurionKratos (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Vista x64


----------



## ghost5000 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[x] Windows XP

Zur Vista Nutzung werde ich ja nur bei DX10 Spielen gezwungen


----------



## Alf1507 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[X] Windows XP Professional ...
...zumindest im Moment noch. Sobald ich aber eine DX10 Grafikkarte habe werde ich mir aber wohl Vista Home Premium anschaffen.


----------



## Birdy84 (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Bin ich der einzige, der beim Quickpoll schon drei Mal wählen konnte?  

[X] XP Pro

Server 2008 x64 teste ich auch grad aus und muss sagen, dass es viel stabiler läuft als Vista x64. Hatte weder einen Absturz noch einen CTD beim Spielen.


----------



## Gunter (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				HanFred am 12.10.2008 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> der server 2003 fehlt in der liste. der dürfte noch weitaus verbreiteter sein als der 2008er.


muss nicht sein. vom server2008 gibts eine ~240 tage gratis-testversion, und da es ja mal nen bericht in der pcgh gab, wie man server08 zum spiele-OS umstricken kann, das sogar schneller (weil schlanker) ist als vista selbst... kann gut sein, dass es einige verwenden. ich habs selbst ne weile lang versucht, aber irgendwann dann doch wieder gelassen. ein server-OS ist nunmal anders aufgebaut.


----------



## Rabowke (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				Birdy84 am 12.10.2008 20:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Server 2008 x64 teste ich auch grad aus und muss sagen, dass es viel stabiler läuft als Vista x64. Hatte weder einen Absturz noch einen CTD beim Spielen.


Ich glaube nicht, Tim. 

Vista benutzt das gleiche Grundgerüst wie Windows Server 2008. Wir haben auf Arbeit einen Windows Server 2008 x64bit ... und der ist genauso zuverlässig wie mein Ultimate x64bit.

Wenn das eine System stabiler oder instabiler arbeitet, würde ich den Fehler bei deiner Hardware respektive Treiber suchen.


----------



## HanFred (13. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				Gunter am 12.10.2008 20:46 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 12.10.2008 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich meine natürlich global, nicht hier im forum.  
die frage ist doch aber: warum fehlt der Server 2003, wenn alte betriebssysteme wie Win98 und Win2000 noch wählbar sind?


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Sieh an, sieh an. Vista verbreitet sich ja ganz gut. Habe trotz DX10 Karte und 4GB Ram noch XP Professional. Noch, wie gesagt. Sollte Vista mal ausgereift sein, dann bin ich dabei. Lieber DX9 als mir Vista anzwingen zu lassen


----------



## Rabowke (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				ThehakkeMadman am 14.10.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte Vista mal ausgereift sein, dann bin ich dabei. Lieber DX9 als mir Vista anzwingen zu lassen


Wieso zwingt dir jemand Vista auf? Welche gravierenden Fehler beinhaltet denn Vista deiner Meinung nach?

Immer wenn ich solche Aussagen lese, ist das meistens nur das nachgeplappere von irgendwelchen anderen Leuten und die meisten Informationen sind stark veraltet.


----------



## vinc (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Ich benutze inzwischen auch Vista in der Business Version.
Hatte es mal ausprobiert und irgendwie waren einige Features drin die mich überzeugt haben (nein, nicht Aero oder Flip3D )
Parallel zum Vista läuft noch Kubuntu, aber eher zum herumspielen und ausprobieren.
In der Arbeit wird nach wie vor Windows XP Professional verwendet und eine Umstellung auf Vista steht noch in den Sternen.


----------



## Birdy84 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				Rabowke am 12.10.2008 20:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Birdy84 am 12.10.2008 20:27 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ohne Frage verwende ich auf dem Server 2008 grade andere Treiber als ich auf dem Vista hatte. Da sich an der Hardware nichts geändert hat, denke ich schon, dass das OS da schon eine große Rolle spielt, obwohl das Grundgerüst beider Systeme gleich ist. Bei Company of Heroes und auch bei Crysis ist mir der PC unter Vista des öfteren mit nem BSOD abgerüsselt. Unter Server 2008 ist nach über einem Monat noch nichts passiert.

Den Unterschied zwischen Vista und Server 2008 hat die PCGH doch schon in Spiele-Benchmarks festgehalten, in den sich Server 2008 vor Vista gesetzt hat. Ich bin zwar kein Programmierer, aber ich denke, dass zwischen Vista und Server 2008 schon ein größerer Unterschied ist, als ein paar GUIs.


----------



## Blackout (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Kann hier nicht voten, warum auch immer O_o


----------



## MrWichtel (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[x]  Vista ultimate 64 und ich weine XP kein Träne nach, ich sehe für mich einfach keine Nachteile.

XP läuft aber nach wie vor auf meinem 2. PC und wird da wohl auch bis zur Verschrottung draufbleiben.


----------



## Lauei123 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Weer von euch hat Max OS??? das kenn ich nämlich garnicht^^

XP reicht vollkommen aus. Vista ist meiner Meinungt nach nur Eyecandy.


----------



## aeghistos (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				Lauei123 am 14.10.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Weer von euch hat Max OS??? das kenn ich nämlich garnicht^^


Mac OS X ist das Betriebssystem von Apple. Ohne weiteren Aufwand läuft es halt nur auf den Geräten von Apple.


----------



## AurionKratos (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				aeghistos am 14.10.2008 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Mac OS X ist das Betriebssystem von Apple. Ohne weiteren Aufwand läuft es halt nur auf den Geräten von Apple.


Trotzdem kann es doch jemand haben, oder nicht?


----------



## olstyle (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Ich glaube es ging ihm um das Ma*x* OS statt dem korrektem Mac OS X  .


----------



## aeghistos (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				olstyle am 14.10.2008 20:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube es ging ihm um das Ma*x* OS statt dem korrektem Mac OS X  .



Das habe im Startposting doch glatt überlesen.


----------



## Seemannsgarn (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Vista bremst zwar schon, aber ich verwende es trotzdem..aber ich hab eh alles auf Performance gestellt, somit hab ich faktsich ne XP Oberfläche...also hält e sich in Grenzen


----------



## IXS (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Klar Vista 64Bit.


----------



## IXS (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				Zubunapy am 12.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 12.10.2008 00:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




XP ist echt viel schneller als Vista. Mein ATOM Rechner mit 1GB Speicher ( - onboard grafik) brauch für Vista Ultimate  64 Bit lahme 40 Sekunden zum Starten. 
XP Sieht da echt viel flotter aus, mit seinen 37 Sekunden.


....


----------



## Iceman (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Vista Business 64bit. 

Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## MasterOlli (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Vista Ultimate x64 !

Bin sehr zufrieden damit.Läuft auf menem Rechner besser als XP


----------



## Ra-Tiel (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				Iceman am 15.10.2008 20:41 schrieb:
			
		

> Vista Business 64bit.
> 
> Bin sehr zufrieden damit.


Ebenfalls. ^^


----------



## xdave78 (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[X] Vista Home Premium 32bit


Ich habs noch nie geschafft das OS zum Absturz zu bringen - naja vllt hab ichs nicht energisch genug probiert  wenn ich meinen RAM von derzeit 3GB auf 4GB aufstocke wird ein 64bit upgrade fällig. Zum Glück kostet dat ja nur 12€. Das Vista (SP1) tatsächlich langsamer läuft als zB XP halte ich für ein Ammenmärchen. DevilMayCry4 läuft zB unter DX10 viel flüssiger als mit DX9.


----------



## DrProof (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Max OS muss ja wohl erst existieren..


----------



## Aresander (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Was ist Max OS ... müsste des net eher MAC OS heissen ?


----------



## ICE-EXTREME (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Ja, also Vista...ich mein wer jetz nich die hardware hat für den lohnt sich auch der umstieg nicht, aber wenn man genug power hat auch um neue spiele noch auf high zu zocken...da denke ich mir warum nicht...die wenigsten sind solche cracks um damit so viel anzustellen, was viele nichtmal kennen...Vista is einfach benutzerfreundlicher und wer mit seinem comp neue Spiele voll genießen möchte und die hardware hat, solte es auch tun wenn man nur zocken möchte un progamme wie word un surfen will...wenn man nu mit cmd etc rumhantieren möchte un das auf XP leichter ging der solte halt da bleiben   !


----------



## bsekranker (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 12.10.2008 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> [X] Windows XP Professional ...
> 
> ... und ich bin absolut zufrieden damit. Kein Wechsel in Sicht.
> 
> SSA


Dito. Bei mir ist ein Downgrade auf 2000 noch eher wahrscheinlich als ein Upgrade auf Vista.


----------



## IXS (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				bsekranker am 20.10.2008 19:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Dito. Bei mir ist ein Downgrade auf 2000 noch eher wahrscheinlich als ein Upgrade auf Vista.



Das wäre eine fatale Fehlentscheidung.


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				IXS am 20.10.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre eine fatale Fehlentscheidung.


Och, so schlecht war Windows 2000 gar nicht. War sogar ein sehr gutes Betriebssystem. Heute würde ich es aber wirklich nicht mehr einsetzen. ^^


----------



## bsekranker (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				IXS am 20.10.2008 22:42 schrieb:
			
		

> bsekranker am 20.10.2008 19:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist dir der Unterschied zwischen Tatsachenbehauptungen und Meinungsäußerungen geläufig?

Du _findest_, dass das eine fatale Fehlentscheidung wäre. Tatsächlich bin ich mit Windows 2000 Pro, das auf meinem Zweitrechner läuft, immer noch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## IXS (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				bsekranker am 20.10.2008 22:54 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 20.10.2008 22:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist dir "Konjunktiv" ein Begriff?



> Du _findest_, dass das eine fatale Fehlentscheidung wäre. Tatsächlich bin ich mit Windows 2000 Pro, das auf meinem Zweitrechner läuft, immer noch sehr zufrieden.



Ich nutze 2000 auf meinem alten Notebook auch noch. Bin mir aber bewusst, dass es mit Dual-Prozessoren nicht so gut umgehen kann, wie XP, geschweige denn Vista. Von Multi-Prozessoren will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, da 2000 nur für max. 2 Prozessoren "zugelassen" ist. 
Ehrlich gesagt war mir XP immer ein notwendiges Übel. Vista hat einige Bedienungsmacken, ist aber ansonsten schon sehr ausgereift.
Und Leute, die Vista nicht holen, weil sie auf Windows "7" warten... tja... denen kann ich nur sagen: Dumm gelaufen. Denn Microsoft will "7" nur so schnell fertig bekommen, weil das OS DRM aktiv unterstützt...


----------



## Ra-Tiel (20. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				IXS am 20.10.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> [...] Und Leute, die Vista nicht holen, weil sie auf Windows "7" warten... tja... denen kann ich nur sagen: Dumm gelaufen. Denn Microsoft will "7" nur so schnell fertig bekommen, weil das OS DRM aktiv unterstützt...


oO Quelle?


----------



## mietschie (22. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				Lauei123 am 14.10.2008 20:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Weer von euch hat Max OS??? das kenn ich nämlich garnicht^^
> 
> XP reicht vollkommen aus. Vista ist meiner Meinungt nach nur Eyecandy.



Bin überzeugter Apple User, nix Windows, nix Vista, einfach ein in sich stimmiges System ohne Bugs und lästigen Fehlermeldungen. Bin voll zufrieden. Zum zocken hab ich meine xbox360.


----------



## faZe (25. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				ThehakkeMadman am 14.10.2008 00:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Sollte Vista mal ausgereift sein, dann bin ich dabei.


Also mein Exemplar war schon beim Kauf im Juni 2007 ausgereift :o


			
				Zubunapy am 12.10.2008 13:46 schrieb:
			
		

> zZ tatsächlich wieder XP. Es startet einfach schneller als Fiesta.


Kann ich nicht bestätigen  

[x] Vista Home Premium x64


----------



## SuicideVampire (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[X] Ubuntu GNU/Linux 8.04.1 x64

Erheblich schneller und stabiler als Windows, von der Sicherheit mal ganz zu schweigen. XP hing technisch irgendwann einfach nur noch hinterher und Vista ist für mich einfach Crapware par excellence (kam leider mit meinem Laptop mit). Optisch zwar nett anzusehen, aber dafür langsam, resourcenfressend und umständlich zu bedienen (bei Linux muss ich mich nicht durch Mengen von unlogisch strukturierten Menüs klicken). Und für den Eyecandy reicht mit Gnome oder auch KDE 4 vollkommen. 
Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht: Zocken kann man damit auch.


----------



## DeVan90 (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Inzwischen nutz ich auch seit fast 1,5 Jahren Vista und bin auch super zufrieden, null Probleme


----------



## LoLcalisto (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

[x] Ubuntu 8.10 RC


----------



## The_Final (28. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Ich nutze vorwiegend Vista, nebenbei auch XP und Linux. Bisher hatte ich mit Vista noch keine Probleme, und dass es langsamer wäre als XP kann ich auch nicht bestätigen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Seit dem Service Pack 1 nur noch Vista.


----------



## rumeln4life (1. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

das einzige problem was ich unter vista hab is, das ich die wc3 banliste nicht zum laufen bekomme :/


----------



## BlackGun (5. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Ich benutze Vista 64 bit home Premium seit letztes jahr januar und ich bin mehr als zufrieden mit dem Betriebsprogramm


----------



## SolideSchnacke (8. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*

Natürlich XP Professional 32bit. Und das langt noch Jahre aus!   

MfG


----------



## SoSchautsAus (8. November 2008)

*AW: Welches Betriebssystem nutzen Sie überwiegend?*



			
				mietschie am 22.10.2008 17:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Bin überzeugter Apple User, nix Windows, nix Vista, einfach ein in sich stimmiges System ohne Bugs und lästigen Fehlermeldungen. Bin voll zufrieden. Zum zocken hab ich meine xbox360.


Dann bist du ja hier bei www.*pcgames*.de genau richtig.  

SSA


----------

